# Organized Ride Suggestions



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi,

I am looking for a nice well-supported SoCal organized road ride where I can get some colleagues together to ride. I don't understand the logic of having a NorCal person (me) organize the ride? Most people are centered in Orange County but starting between San Diego and Santa Barbara would be preferable. We'd be looking for something that has a century plus metric and possibly a shorter distance ride. Funky and friendly would be a plus. 

Your suggestions please? Thanks


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

California Road Bike Rides ? TourOfCalifornia.org


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks. I had found some of these rides on another website, but this list is better laid out and more complete.


----------



## walldoggy (Apr 28, 2014)

tvJefe said:


> California Road Bike Rides ? TourOfCalifornia.org


This is great! Thanks.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

the Cruisin' the Conejo ride (also on the list) is this Saturday, if that's not too soon. Should be a nice day with some good distance options.

Cruisin' The Conejo |


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

I love Cruisin' the Conejo. A VERY well supported ride and not too tough. If I wasn't leaving for Maui (Haleakala!) on Sunday, I would be riding it.


----------



## Geezer (Feb 5, 2004)

Tailwinds Bicycle Club of Santa Maria


----------

